# 790 front loader



## joshc

I'm going to look at a 2006 790 this weekend with hopes of purchasing it. The only thing it doesn't have is a front loader. The guy that owns it works for a local JD shop and says you can get the kit for about $3000. Is that true? Are their "aftermarket" companies that sell this loader?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Sounds about right. Get it in writing though before buying it and be sure it's a 419 loader series.


----------



## grnspot110

I bought my '04 790 just less than a year ago. When researching what I wanted I check with Bush Hog & Koyker & JD loader dealers, all were similarly priced. I think they were talking a little over $3000, but not a lot, if memory serves me right. 

I found a 790 w/300 loader BTW. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## joshc

So it sounds like there are other brands of loaders and they all are similarly priced, right?

This jewel is an 06 with 29 hours and has been garage kept (so he says). It comes with a 4' JD grader blade and a 4' JD brush hog. He wants $10,000. Sound pretty fair based on those facts without laying eyes on it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

My bad. They also have the CX300 as Grnspt mentioned. Both by John Deere., though I've heard that the CX loaders are made in China. Still a great loader nonetheless!


----------



## grnspot110

Sounds good, is it 4wd? 

I gave $11,500 for mine last Spring w/300 loader & 5' Woods finish mower, 385 hours. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## joshc

Yeah it's 4wd with AG tires on it. I'm anxoius to look at it tomorrow. I'm looking online right now trying to find a loader for it, not having any luck though!


----------



## Nitro-Fish

If I recall, you can't get the 300CX loader for the 790, but you can get the 300 series (the 419 is no longer available) loaders which work fine and are still current for right around $3000.00 with mounting hardware. The JD loaders are not made in china, mine (300CX) is made in Canada, however I believe the newer ones are coming out of Mexico. There should still be plenty of NOS Canada made ones still available, a friend ordered a 300CX recently and even though everything had a Mexico shipping origin the loader was actually made in Canada & the bucket was made in Mexico. The 4' implements are a bit small for the 790, I was using a 5' bush hog, 6' scraper blade, 5' tiller and 6' york rake with no problems; I had the R-4 tires on mine, he may have purchased the 4' implements due to the Ag tires narrower stance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I stand corrected. I had read an article about John Deere buying a plant in China and that they are making loader parts over there now. It had been awhile since, and I had forgotten that it was just certain parts related to the castings. I thought also that I saw a 790 with a 300CX but it must have been just a 300? I looked at at a 300CX for my series and it was not quite as hefty as the older model that I have.


----------



## jen123

i think all the companies are moving to china now because they are offering low rates as it is expensive for the John Deere tractor to build them in USA compare to China.....Wonder how will this e stopped!


----------



## cemiii

Hi Josh, I'm a little late here, but remember how very light weight your tractor is, and you are only going to be able to lift maybe 500# load. I used my 790 bucket to lift about a 425# tiller out of a trailer off one side of the bucket on a chain the other day (on a slight side slope) and it fully picked up the opposite side rear wheel off the ground due to the leverage. Got it done but there's not a lot more than that. (If you need to lift a lot of weight and be very precise and nimble, tough to beat a Bobcat).


----------

